
Preliminary Report: Hawaii False Ballistic Missile Alert [pdf] - weinzierl
https://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2018/db0130/DOC-348923A1.pdf
======
troydavis
Assuming this is accurate, that only 1 minute elapsed between first response
and Governor notification is impressive:

> Events After the False Alert

> • 0808 Day shift warning officer receives false WEA on mobile device

> • 0809 HI-EMA notifies Hawaii Governor of false alert

